# point and shoot Camera for 12k



## chelsea_roks (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,
 I am looking for a point and shoot camera for around 12k.I have seen models canon sx 260 and nikon s9100.I really like the sx 260 model but it is costly comes around 15.5 k.On the other hand the features like monochrome and other photo modes are not present in  nikon s9100.Can you recommend a camera in 12k price range for me.Btw how much is price of sx 260 in streets like lamington road


----------



## lm2k (Jul 21, 2013)

chelsea_roks said:


> Hi,
> Can you recommend a camera in 12k price range for me.


if you  answer these questions it would be easier
Questionnaire for buying Digital Camera


----------



## chelsea_roks (Jul 22, 2013)

What's your budget?
15k

Camera type ?
Point and Shoot

Body Style?
Compact 

How much zoom do you want/expect?
20x

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
yes

What will you be shooting with this camera?
normal indoor and outdoor photos when going out to some tourist dests

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
outdoors

Video?
not much important..mainly photos

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
Nikon sx9400 ,Canon sx 240 or sx 260

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
No speciallity...But prefer Nikon or Canon

From where will you be buying?
both online and store are ok

Any other features you need?

External flash needed,also image stabilization,Panaroma prefered dont care about  3D photos or wifi or GPS

Anything else you would like to tell us?
I am looking at s9400 or sx 240...Cant decide what to buy..sales person suggesting nikon lens is better...


----------



## lm2k (Jul 24, 2013)

sorry for my late reply(all coz of my inconsistant connection)
for 15K budget you have 
1)SX240Hs - FOR- Superb image quality and acceptable results even at iso 1600
                         compact body
                         CHDK - adds RAW and many other features that other cameras in this price range dont.
2)PANASONIC LUMIX TZ25 -FOR- good image quality
                                             superb image stabilization and optics
                                             quick and responsive
                                             good looks
If you can take up a bridge style camera then you can look for
3)Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ47  -FOR- bright F2.8 lens and superb optics
                                                  fast annd reaponsive camera
                                                  adds up EVF (useful in sunny day)

Fujifilm FinePix S6800,FujiFilm FinePix F850EXR and FUJIFILM HS25 EXR are also worth looking for(but image quality is not as great as others but features surely are except RAW)
 I would put nikon s9400 last coz of 18mp sensor and limited controls.

sorry for my late reply(all coz of my inconsistant connection)
for 15K budget you have 
1)SX240Hs - FOR- Superb image quality and acceptable results even at iso 1600
                         compact body
                         CHDK - adds RAW and many other features that other cameras in this price range dont.
2)PANASONIC LUMIX TZ25 -FOR- good image quality
                                             superb image stabilization and optics
                                             quick and responsive
                                             good looks
If you can take up a bridge style camera then you can look for
3)Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ47  -FOR- bright F2.8 lens and superb optics
                                                  fast annd reaponsive camera
                                                  adds up EVF (useful in sunny day)

Fujifilm FinePix S6800,FujiFilm FinePix F850EXR and FUJIFILM HS25 EXR are also worth looking for(but image quality is not as great as others but features surely are except RAW)
 I would put nikon s9400 last coz of 18mp sensor and limited controls.


----------



## nac (Jul 26, 2013)

I think you have already narrowed down. Only SX240/SX260 fits this criteria.


----------



## Rishi Jain (Jul 29, 2013)

What's your budget?
15k(max)

Camera type ?
Point and Shoot

Body Style?
Compact/travel zoom

How much zoom do you want/expect?
10x - 20x

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
Not much.

What will you be shooting with this camera?
Family photos,some landscapes occasionally when on holidays

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
indoors, and lowlight

Video?
not that important..mainly photos

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
canon sx100is series seems to be ruling the roost.whats your verdict?

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
Prefer Nikon or Canon or Sony or Panasonic as i'll be gifting this to a person who is living in a small town(service center problems).

From where will you be buying?
online and store(hyderabad) are both fine by me. 

Any other features you need?
No touchscreen
Preferably no wifi/gps as they only tend to increase the cost and there wont be need of it.

Anything else you would like to tell us?
As i have mentioned, i hv to gift it to an uncle of mine.
He most probably will use it for the occasional family photos and the lot.
pls dont suggest fujifilm. i hv seen photos clicked by higher end models of fujifilm cameras and was left disappointed.
i m a lil partial towards panasonic/nikon but there is no obligation.


----------



## nac (Jul 29, 2013)

Rishi, 
Canon IXUS 255 fits the bill perfectly.


----------

